# PLASTIC VINES



## o0mat0o (Dec 27, 2006)

does any1 now any where where i can get sum rlly chaep fake vines


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

depends what you think is cheap


----------



## o0mat0o (Dec 27, 2006)

not rlly sure lol just not expensive


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

o0mat0o said:


> does any1 now any where where i can get sum rlly chaep fake vines


have a look on ebay in particular cornish crispa co,have bought from them in the past with no problems
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Amapallo-Larg...ihZ012QQcategoryZ1285QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem[/list]


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

do you mean the bendy vines or leaved plants



http://www.thereptilestore.co.uk/index.asp?function=DISPLAYCAT&catid=26


----------



## o0mat0o (Dec 27, 2006)

leaved plants


----------

